# My friend swallowed a drywall nail yesterday!



## Del (Feb 3, 2010)

Just look at the xray, my friend swallowed an inch 3 drywall nail yesterday afternoon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What the???? Did you hide it in his pie??


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

3inch drywall nail? Is there such a thing? I don't think I've ever seen one bigger than like 1 1/2 (ok maybe 2) inches. But still HOW DO YOU SWALLOW A DRYWALL NAIL ??!!
________
VAPORIZER-INFO


----------



## Del (Feb 3, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> 3inch drywall nail? Is there such a thing? I don't think I've ever seen one bigger than like 1 1/2 (ok maybe 2) inches. But still HOW DO YOU SWALLOW A DRYWALL NAIL ??!!


It's not a three inch nail, It's an "inch 3" in other words 1 3/8. 
I will try to explain how it happened later on when I get a chance.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> 3inch drywall nail? Is there such a thing? I don't think I've ever seen one bigger than like 1 1/2 (ok maybe 2) inches. But still HOW DO YOU SWALLOW A DRYWALL NAIL ??!!


I've had to hand bang 2-7/8" on shear walls before....4" oc on the perimeter and 7" in the field.....nasty stuff. It'll wear your arm right out.

I'm curious to find out how someone swallows a nail also:huh:


----------



## Del (Feb 3, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm curious to find out how someone swallows a nail also:huh:


I'm working on a blog post that will cover everything. Should be up later tonight. I'll post a link when its up


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Del said:


> It's not a three inch nail, It's an "inch 3" in other words 1 3/8.
> I will try to explain how it happened later on when I get a chance.


haha my dyslexia i guess. i absolutely read the first post as 3 inch lol
________
Paxil lawsuit settlements


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

thats gona hurt coming out!!!. hope he don,t have any roids ha ha.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> haha my dyslexia i guess. i absolutely read the first post as 3 inch lol


you may have point,why is there a 3 in his sentence ???


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Del said:


> I'm working on a blog post that will cover everything. Should be up later tonight. I'll post a link when its up


Your procastination has really set my anticipation into a frenzy. I've not been able to think about anything else since last Friday when you made this post.

How did he swallow the f*&$ing nail?!:yawn:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A drywall nail would be kinda tough to swallow!! 
Hopefully this guy is pulling our leg since he has had just a few posts, then left us high and dry! :blink:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

The post is spam to get you to click on his link to his blog page.

scott


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

He's trying to make money the cheesey easy way. :blink:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> The post is spam to get you to click on his link to his blog page.
> 
> scott


Exactly. He doesn't make money for it, but as a writer, the more people who appear to read his blog, the better.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Del said:


> Just look at the xray, my friend swallowed an inch 3 drywall nail yesterday afternoon.


How did he swallow it?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Musta been in his samwitch... :tongue:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Some boarders put screws or nails in there mouth when doing ceilings.. i put screws in my mouth because it's faster to reload your gun for those 4 screws to hold up your end of the sheet... on the other hand iv also beens told to never put screws in your mouth cause your partner will piss in the bucket of screws.. haha jokes on him..


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn that would suck to pass that.


----------

